# New Recruits



## OzairK (28 Oct 2012)

HI!
     I've just got offered an infantry position in Calgary Highlanders,and I was just wondering if any of you current soldiers can give me some tips about the training or how to be successful in the army. 
    Would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## brihard (28 Oct 2012)

We have a couple Cal Highs. I'm sure they'll be along shortly.

There's really no trick to it. Just take it as it comes, and always ask yourself 'Is there something I know I could be doing better; is there anything where I know I could give it more effort?' and amend accordingly. It's not rocket surgery- just hard work.


----------



## MikeL (28 Oct 2012)

There are already plenty of posts covering this.


Not sure why this seems to be a complicated thing,  don't over think things. At the Private Recruit level life is very easy.. you don't even have to think.. just do exactly what your NCOs and Instructors are telling you.  Give every thing your best effort,  help out others,  keep in shape.  Easy.


----------



## OzairK (28 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. Any other interesting facts i should know?


----------



## TN2IC (28 Oct 2012)

Be the grey man... and soak up everything the NCO's have to teach. You'll do fine.


----------



## shogun506 (28 Oct 2012)

One thing you'll learn fast going in is to do everything exactly as you are told, to the letter. If you think there's anything you can get away with skipping something or it sounds wierd to you, do it anyway. At the recruit level they're cocking you around and will check the details just to screw you. Don't give them an excuse and you'll be fine. Good luck


----------



## kc-limoges (29 Oct 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Be the grey man... and soak up everything the NCO's have to teach. You'll do fine.



Macey has it right. Be the grey man. You don't ever want to be the worst at something, cause then the instructors will contantly be watching you. That said, you don't particularly want to be the very best at anything either, once again the instructors will watch you. 
Do your best, but don't over do it.....not on course. It's a bit of a different story on the unit level though. 

Also, start getting into shape. The better shape you're in physically, will make any course that much easier for you. I imagine you'll be on BMQ this January if you can, so it's probably a good idea to start now if you haven't already. 

Welcome to the family!


----------



## dapaterson (29 Oct 2012)

Or, option B: Always try to be the best.  And if you're not the best, talk to those who do better and learn from them.


No one joins the Army wanting to be anything but the best.  So work towards that.  And work with the others on your course to make them the best as well.


----------



## shogun506 (29 Oct 2012)

I agree with dapeterson. Lots of people try to be the grey man and that is the easiest path, but are you really joining because you want the easiest path? If you try to be the best, the instructors will notice and they may label you a keener and be harder on you, but their respect for you will be higher when you complete your qualifications and they could also nominate you for top candidate on the course. It's up to you, but personally I would want to excel and help your peers excel rather than be grey, because you never know what it could affect in the future. Maybe you don't get on a hard to get course because an instructor said you lacked drive in basic?


----------



## kc-limoges (29 Oct 2012)

While I agree that striving to be the absolute best will probably benefit you in the long run, it might not be for everyone. It's a huge shock to go from civvy life to life on course, even more so if you haven't been able to spend any time learning some of the basics with your unit, before they throw you on course. 

Also, being good at this kind of thing (military life) comes a lot easier, or even naturally to some, while others have to work hard at it to be mediocre. Not everyone can be at the top of the class. 

After BMQ though, definitely give it all you've got and strive to be the best.
But on BMQ no one will give you a hard time if you're not the top of your class.


----------



## theWONDER8 (29 Oct 2012)

I'm in the BMQ that the cal highs are running at Mewata night now. Grey man didn't work for me...being the only girl in my section and there being only 5 from my unit in the course doesn't help (wasn't really going for the grey man thing anyway). The cal highs are tough instructors, but more than 100% willing to help you out. My advise is to listen to all the tips and stories you hear from them. They are full of experience! And make sure you keep you PT up. :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2012)

OzairK said:
			
		

> HI!
> I've just got offered an infantry position in Calgary Highlanders,and I was just wondering if any of you current soldiers can give me some tips about the training or how to be successful in the army.
> Would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



Its pretty easy to start.

- Do what you are told, how you are told, when you are told.

Seriously.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2012)

OzairK said:
			
		

> Any other interesting facts i should know?



I once ate 8 sausages leftover from the b-fast hayboxes will running a course in the area of Claria Woods.  But they'd been sitting in the sun for a few hours.  I had the shytes after and almost shit myself at the O Gp I was giving for the ambush we were doing with the students that night.

Pretty interesting eh?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2012)

kc-limoges said:
			
		

> While I agree that striving to be the absolute best will probably benefit you in the long run, it might not be for everyone. It's a huge shock to go from civvy life to life on course, even more so if you haven't been able to spend any time learning some of the basics with your unit, before they throw you on course.
> 
> Also, being good at this kind of thing (military life) comes a lot easier, or even naturally to some, while others have to work hard at it to be mediocre. Not everyone can be at the top of the class.
> 
> ...



Fuckin BS.  I used to teach recruit courses, and I'll say that I and 99% of the instructors I worked with wanted everyone to give their 101%, regardless.  

We used to jack up the ones that we knew could say, run faster, or polish their boots better, but simply didn't.  I'd bet most staff do NOT want the 75% "good enough" attitude, particularly on BMQ.

 :2c:


----------



## perry (29 Oct 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I once ate 8 sausages leftover from the b-fast hayboxes will running a course in the area of Claria Woods.  But they'd been sitting in the sun for a few hours.  I had the shytes after and almost crap myself at the O Gp I was giving for the ambush we were doing with the students that night.
> 
> Pretty interesting eh?



I was a witness to this event, but also a student at the time. I laughed later.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2012)

:bowing:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Oct 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I once ate 8 sausages leftover from the b-fast hayboxes will running a course in the area of Claria Woods.  But they'd been sitting in the sun for a few hours.  I had the shytes after and almost shit myself at the O Gp I was giving for the ambush we were doing with the students that night.
> 
> Pretty interesting eh?



Show off.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Oct 2012)

;D


----------



## curious george (31 Oct 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I once ate 8 sausages leftover from the b-fast hayboxes will running a course in the area of Claria Woods.  But they'd been sitting in the sun for a few hours.  I had the shytes after and almost crap myself at the O Gp I was giving for the ambush we were doing with the students that night.
> 
> Pretty interesting eh?



I'm having dinner, otherwise I'd say yes.


----------

